# New Solar Panel Deal 2022



## MikeandEmilyD

Hi 
There seems to be a new solar panel deal whereby you can get panels and install done for free. I attach a link. Aide Panneau Solaire | A Combien Avez-Vous Droit ? (2022) - Otovo
Does anyone have any experience of this?
It sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Bevdeforges

There are a whole bunch of different (but somewhat interlinked) offers of aid out there. The one I've been seeing lately is available for anyone living in the departement of a certain age, who is the owner of their house. That one is apparently sponsored by the departemental authorities. But as your link says, there are a whole bunch of different ones, offered by various levels of government, all with different requirements. You have to take a look and see what's available in your area (because the terms and conditions WILL vary).


----------



## Poloss

The official govt channel is France-renov.gouv.fr
They have a "simulator" so you can test your eligibility for subventions


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

Bevdeforges said:


> There are a whole bunch of different (but somewhat interlinked) offers of aid out there. The one I've been seeing lately is available for anyone living in the departement of a certain age, who is the owner of their house. That one is apparently sponsored by the departemental authorities. But as your link says, there are a whole bunch of different ones, offered by various levels of government, all with different requirements. You have to take a look and see what's available in your area (because the terms and conditions WILL vary).


Also not being here a year yet might go against us??


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

Poloss said:


> The official govt channel is France-renov.gouv.fr
> They have a "simulator" so you can test your eligibility for subventions


I will take a look. Thanks


----------



## rynd2it

Poloss said:


> The official govt channel is France-renov.gouv.fr
> They have a "simulator" so you can test your eligibility for subventions


Well, I searched that site and tried to use the simulator - the only solar solutions I could find were either solar heating or solar hybrid. If anyone else has found it, please share the link.


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

rynd2it said:


> Well, I searched that site and tried to use the simulator - the only solar solutions I could find were either solar heating or solar hybrid. If anyone else has found it, please share the link.


Hi. I also had a look and searched "panneaux solaires" but found nothing


----------



## Corberic

MikeandEmilyD said:


> Hi
> There seems to be a new solar panel deal whereby you can get panels and install done for free. I attach a link. Aide Panneau Solaire | A Combien Avez-Vous Droit ? (2022) - Otovo
> Does anyone have any experience of this?
> It sounds too good to be true.


There is no such thing as free. There is a catch, look for it.


----------



## BackinFrance

There may be some loans now available at 0%, but I don't think they are available to everyone.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> There may be some loans now available at 0%, but I don't think they are available to everyone.


And clearly even that is far from free. 

You should note also that some assistance is subject to having an avis d'impôt, and for many expats that requires more than a year's residence in France. 

Actually it would be nice if those really in need in France could access free 100%aid, but that clearly is not going to happen.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> And clearly even that is far from free.
> 
> You should note also that some assistance is subject to having an avis d'impôt, and for many expats that requires more than a year's residence in France.
> 
> Actually it would be nice if those really in need in France could access free 100%aid, but that clearly is not going to happen.


I took out one of those loans and it was totally free, no interest or fees of any kind.
It would be nice if France were to provide sensible incentives in the interests of fossil fuel reduction.


----------



## BackinFrance

rynd2it said:


> I took out one of those loans and it was totally free, no interest or fees of any kind.
> It would be nice if France were to provide sensible incentives in the interests of fossil fuel reduction.


But you still pay for your equipment, that is what I meant by not free. I believe the 0% interest loans are part of MyRenov and it is possible that I read about it in the regular email I receive from the Ministère de l'Economie (which anyone can subscribe to).


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> But you still pay for your equipment, that is what I meant by not free. I believe the 0% interest loans are part of MyRenov and it is possible that I read about it in the regular email I receive from the Ministère de l'Economie (which anyone can subscribe to).


The loan is for the entire installation of the heat pump. The CEE grant goes to the installers, I get the Ma Renov grant direct.


----------



## BackinFrance

rynd2it said:


> The loan is for the entire installation of the heat pump. The CEE grant goes to the installers, I get the Ma Renov grant direct.


I believe your heat pump was only installed last week. If you took up the 0% interest loan, you will in due course receive a letter from the government setting out the repayment schedule for the capital.


----------



## rynd2it

No I won't, the loan is with the bank and repayments started a few weeks back. Please do your homework before posting incorrect information.


----------



## BackinFrance

But you are still payingoff tthe capital on the loan. So not free.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> But you are still payingoff tthe capital on the loan. So not free.


What part of "interest free" don't you understand. I never said the capital was free, just that there was no interest and no fees, therefore the loan was free, not a grant.


----------



## Bevdeforges

OK, OK, let's calm down here. To add to all the back and forth, there do seem to be different offers and subsidies available in different areas, too, and the offers are constantly changing. Let's stop arguing over how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. As they say, read the fine print before you sign anything!


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

My neighbours are French and have signed for one of these deals. As they are French the avis d'impôt is not an issue here. I will let them get the system installed and see whether they get any unexpected bills etc. and get back to you here. However at this moment they are convinced that they will be getting everything at no charge.


----------



## rynd2it

MikeandEmilyD said:


> My neighbours are French and have signed for one of these deals. As they are French the avis d'impôt is not an issue here. I will let them get the system installed and see whether they get any unexpected bills etc. and get back to you here. However at this moment they are convinced that they will be getting everything at no charge.


I shall follow this with interest, please do let us know how it goes


----------

